

We, Robots - solipsist
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/23/books/review/Lehrer-t.html?ref=technology

======
zachallaun
010011000110010101110100001000000111010101110011001000000110001001100101001000000111010001101000011000010110111001101
011011001100111010101101100001011000010000001100001011101000010000001101100011001010110000101110011011101000010110000
100000011101000110100001100001011101000010000001110100011010000110010101110011011001010010000001100100011000010110111
001100111011001010111001001101111011101010111001100100000011000010110001001110011011101000111001001100001011000110111
010001101001011011110110111001110011001000000110100001100001011101100110010100100000011000010110110001101100011011110
111011101100101011001000010000001110101011100110010000001110100011011110010000001100011011011110110111001110110011001
010111001001110011011001010010000001101001011011100010000001100110011011110111001001101101011100110010000001101111011
101000110100001100101011100100010000001110100011010000110000101101110001000000111010001101000011001010010000001101111
011011100110010100100000010010010010000001100001011011010010000001100011011101010111001001110010011001010110111001110
100011011000111100100100000011101010111001101101001011011100110011100101110

edit: Unfortunately downvoted, as my comment wasn't without meaning.

~~~
solipsist
While your intentions were good and the form was creative, the end result does
not contribute to the discussion. I up-voted you as I don't take these "fun"
comments too seriously, but unfortunately some people do. Plus, it takes up
space.

~~~
zachallaun
Sometimes you have to make a judgement call. Perhaps my judgement was poor,
but I'm glad that at least some acknowledge that my intentions weren't as much
so!

------
ph0rque
Wow, what a neat bifurcation of opinion/position between the first and second
pages...

------
ajpatel
NYTimes log in wall...not worth it :-/

~~~
solipsist
I think many people would say it is worth it. Try Bugmenot
(<http://bugmenot.com/>) if you don't want to set up an account. I was in your
same place until recently when I decided to give in and set up an account.
Took a minute and now I have access to one of (if not the) best journals out
there. In my opinion, it's definitely worth it.

